# Modded V-Cube 6 is the grand prize for my 200 Subscriber video contest! :D



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1dZOKyQdLw i am currently hosting a video contest in wich a modded v-cube6 is the grand prize ! so check it out and enter send me pm on youtube if you have any questions thanks

-charliemnky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1dZOKyQdLw ... you happy ..lol jk


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 30, 2010)

i want it so bad


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2010)

sub whore.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

sub whore.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Sep 30, 2010)

sub whore


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 30, 2010)

sub whore.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2010)

inb4sub whore


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

not really i just want as much publisitity as possible. and i would like more people to enter my contest. farnkley it dosent really bother me if people subscribe or not. but it is still nice to get a few every once and a while


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2010)

charliemnky said:


> not really i just want as much publisitity as possible. and i would like more people to enter my contest. farnkley it dosent really bother me if people subscribe or not. but it is still nice to get a few every once and a while


 
we have a little forum rule that you shouldn't spam. I consider 
"OMG WIN A MODDED V6 BUT ONLY IF YOU SUB TO ME LOLOLOLOL" as spam.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2010)

The fact we have to subscribe to even enter=fail


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmm i never said anything of the sort, i said check out my video contest if you are interseted. that was a very ignorant comment you posted if i do say so myself . but i did not come here to make a bad impresion. sorry if my thread made you mad but i see no flaw with it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2010)

lrn2earnsubs...not bribe them.

see previous post about spam.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

Since when are major spelling and gramatical errors not a "major flaw".


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> *lrn2earnsubs*...not bribe them.
> 
> see previous post about spam.


 
I'ma have to say this.

If you have to bribe people to watch your videos then maybe you don't need the subs. People will watch your videos and subscribe if they are interested in the content. Sure you'll get a couple subs if you post about giving away a modded V6, but it's not going to get you enough to say "that was well worth it."

~Chris


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

Plus when they don't win, bye bye subs. lose lose situation


----------



## riffz (Sep 30, 2010)

Watch all his new subs disappear after the contest is over.


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

i dont know man if some kid was givin away a v-cube 6 in a video contest id subscribe to him


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

For the wrong reason


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2010)

Flaws
1) You say that you're not interested in subs...but we have to sub to be eligible for your prize.
2) You say that NOT GETTING subs isn't going to bother you....but you say that you want publicity about this so called contest to make us sub
3) If you read the rules of this forum, I'm sure you'll consider this thread a spam thread.
4) I'mma just put it out there...but how do we know you're reliable. I looked at your channel and saw nothing of interest other then a few solves and you entering random contests. You're just another *typical *Youtube Cuber that just wants subs.

5) you say that you'd sub to a kid to get a prize and then what....be completely unsatisfied by his video content afterward that you'll just unsub? methinkso.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

waffle for pres!


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

1) sub during my contest and if people like my videos mabey they will stay subscribed and when my contest is over they can unsubscribe if they wish.
2) not ubtaning subs is not going to bother me But i figure while my "so called contest" is going on i should atleast get a new group of peole to check out my channle and see if the like it, hmmm mabey you should some other videos on my channle a chance I_I like .... 
3) ill give this one to you i didn't read the fourm until i recived this comment, but i still do not belive this thread is spam, mabey we just have different opinions.
4)hmm mabey you should watch some of my other videos, because i have never seen anyone else do some of the things i have done.(mabey you should shop around befor making alot of quick assumptions).
5) hmmm this question made me think, if i was unsatisfied with is video? i dont get it who is subbing to who so let me think.....so i said that i would subscribe to a kid to recive a prize. and i was completly unsatsified with his video content... i do not undersatnd this question. was it implyed towards me or towards a vast amount of people

please reply back i am enjoying this conversation.

-charlie


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2010)

waffo vs troll
srs business


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

dont mess with him waffo!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8mCjr4R_-0&feature=sub


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2010)

quick assumptions my ass. I looked at your videos and I still think you're pretty typical. 



The Rules said:


> 3. No Advertising
> Blatant advertising is rude and inappropriate. Additionally, the advertising of commercial sites, goods, or services unrelated to speedsolving is prohibited (exception: Off-Topic Discussion). Accounts that are created solely for advertising will be permanently banned.
> 
> Puzzle sellers and buyers may post in the Buy/Sell/Trade ('BST') forum. Be sure to read the BST rules before posting.


Pretty sure you're trying to advertise your channel.

What point is get 200 subs give away a prize and then make your subs go back down? Do you just want to feel good about yourself and be "Hurr, I once had 200 subs. I am successful even though I only have 12 left" wow man pretty solid reason.

Let's put it simply. Most people sub because they enjoy the video content...NOT BECAUSE they want a prize. Idfc that you're giving a modded V6 away. I really don't. You know why? Because how reliable do you think you are. I personally think you just made an account thinking "Hurr, I'mma get subs from one of the most popular cubing forums, with people who actually know what they're talking about since they cube mainly for cubing and not for subs, because they're all dum and want a V6 that's already modded LOLOLOLOL" Most of us aren't desperate 12 year olds that want a V6 (or subs for that matter) so get used to people who know that you're just another typical sub whore Youtube Cuber.


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

allright that was just mean. the thing is i really didn't want to start all this but it seems people feel complyed to make me feel bad about myself


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL welcome to the internet.

You need to learn how this forum works. Or go back to youtube.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

Scroll over subscribe icon on youtube. It reads: If you like ______'s videos, suscribe! 
Not : sub cuz he iz givin a 6x6 modded one away guyz!


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

sorry i am new as you can see i just created my account a day ago. i just thought this site would be more supourtive. apperently not


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2010)

We'd be more supportive if you weren't just spamming your Youtube Channel.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

YES ALL OF US EXPERIENCED CUBERS WILL SUPPORT YOUR IDEA TO SCAM MORE SUBS!!!


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

well now that i have a jist of how the fourm works would you be willing to give me another chance


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

no.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 30, 2010)

Another chance to whore your channel?
No.
Make some content that can stand on its own, without the need for bribes, and we'll consider subbing. That's how things work. We don't sub because you want us to. We sub because we think you make videos worth watching.


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

i meant like give me another chance on the fourms, because i just started and it seems most people already hate me.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 30, 2010)

charliemnky said:


> 1) sub during my contest and if people like my videos *mabey* they will stay subscribed and when my contest is over they can unsubscribe if they wish.
> 2) not *ubtaning* subs is not going to bother me But i figure while my "so called contest" is going on i should atleast get a new group of peole to check out my *channl*e and see if the like it, hmmm *mabey* you should some other videos on my *channle* a chance I_I like ....
> 3) ill give this one to you i didn't read the fourm until i *recived* this comment, but i still do not belive this thread is spam, *mabey* we just have different opinions.
> 4)hmm *mabey* you should watch some of my other videos, because i have never seen anyone else do some of the things i have done.(*mabey* you should shop around* befor* making alot of quick assumptions).
> ...


 
MAYBE
OBTAINING
CHANNEL
MAYBE
CHANNEL
RECEIVED
BELIEVE
MAYBE
MAYBE
MAYBE
BEFORE
RECEIVE
COMPLETELY
UNDERSTAND
IMPLIED

How can you make such consistent spelling errors (you spelled 'maybe' wrong 5/5 times)? Are you illiterate? It helps a lot on forums if you can spell, punctuate, and just make sense.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

You have to earn a 2nd chance by proving you're worth it


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh no i spelled a few words wrong thnaks for pointing them out


----------



## aronpm (Sep 30, 2010)

charliemnky said:


> Oh no i spelled a few words wrong *thnaks* for pointing them out


 
No need to be sarcastic, it's the _the rules_.



> *Examples of Spam Posts and Threads*
> Posts with blatant disregard to spelling and grammar. This is a forum, not a chat room.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

charliemnky said:


> Oh no i spelled a *few* words


 
You spelt many wrong.


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

Nope, i wasn't being saracastic i enjoy when people point out my misteaks in spelling and grammer so next time i use those words i use them properly. and sorry if i have some typos some times i type fairly fast and mess up a word or two.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 30, 2010)

who here does not have a 6x6


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 30, 2010)

charliemnky said:


> Oh no i spelled a few words wrong thnaks for pointing them out


 
Ok, charliemnky.


There are lots of trolls on here. Don't feed them, it makes things worse. (Trolls are people like Oprah62)
There are many people on here who will correct what you say/do with only the intention of helping you change. Let them help, take it to heart, follow their suggestions. (People like Waffle)
GSP is something to be remembered (Grammar, Spelling, Punctuation), use it wisely.
Don't ask for a second chance. Assume they will give you one, and put an honest effort into what you are posting. If you post good content, keep the number of threads you make down, and don't post stupid stuff, people will not be unhappy with you.
Forget what has happened here, move on, never bring it up. Ever.
I'm saying this again, but it is important. Make good contributions. Not speaking is better than saying something dumb, or saying something that someone has said before.
Arguing with members without reason (or over something stupid) is a bad idea. Even if 'they start it' ignore them. (I've done this way to many times)

Follow these and you'll be fine. 

~Chris


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you chris


----------

